# Advice needed on new office



## EMS Powerstar (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi all 

As a newly registered member I would like to say a quick hello by means of introducing myself. Our company manufacture the Powerstar voltage optimisation system (a unit that lowers the incoming voltage to a building to more accordingly match the electrical start up of appliances) that has had measurable success in Australia, and across the globe.


We are soon to be setting up an office in Melbourne, Australia and we are looking for advice on how to establish business partners within Melbourne and surrounding districts. Given the nature of our business, we are ideally looking for energy consultants who are familiar with the Australian energy network. If anyone could offer any advice on sourcing potential business partners within Australia it would be most appreciated.


Replies and direct messages are gratefully welcomed.


Thanks guys


----------



## chifin (Sep 30, 2011)

If you're still setting up office or here already... Perhaps try "Jim's Electrical" or other such large franchise business as a distribution method. As they do residential house electrical work, they may take on board your product as a means of selling to their customer base. "Jim's" is an Australia winning franchise, now in every business sector you can imagine (eg. Mowing, fencing, etc).


----------



## EMS Powerstar (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Chifin

Many thanks for your reply, we have now set up a fully registered office in Australia but we are still sourcing business partners so thank you for your suggestion. Although Jim's Electrical seems to focus on residential properties, hopefully they might be able to point us in the right direction.


----------



## tlpcorp (Sep 7, 2012)

You can use the social media on that very purpose. Any good social networking site can be of your immense help.


----------

